# Critical Skills Visa



## parsrivastava (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi,

Have a question for the legal Man... I am applying for Critical Skills Visa as a Business Analyst in ICT category...

Have got my SAQA done and next step is to register with a professional body which is IITPSA in my case. The confusion is I just need IITPSA membership or an evaluation too from IITPSA for my qualifications and professional experience.

Thanks,
Pie


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi there,

You need both


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you need both.


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

parsrivastava said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a question for the legal Man... I am applying for Critical Skills Visa as a Business Analyst in ICT category...
> 
> ...



Hi ,

I have some queries regaring SAQA. Can you please help me?

Your assistance is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Telix


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*Saqa*



Telix said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have some queries regaring SAQA. Can you please help me?
> 
> ...


Post your questions on the forum in the right place and someone will surely answer them.


----------



## rajsa (Oct 30, 2014)

*IITPSA Evaluation Document*

Hi,

Do I need a IITPSA evaluation ceritificate for Critical Skill Visa as well?

I have a Membership certificate from IITPSA. But how do I apply for an evaluation at IITPSA for my education and qualification? 

What are the documents required and how much time it takes to get this evaluation result?

Thanks,
Raj.


----------

